

DIY Print Shop - colinismyname
http://diyprintshop.com/

======
stevewillows
Considering it comes with an all-in-one rig with a light and such, the cost is
really competitive. This would be a fantastic setup for anyone looking to do
some cheap promo via shirts and posters.

I can see myself buying one in the near future.

